# maldives 2009



## gotamintvtr (Sep 25, 2006)

what a holiday. loved it out there. heres the 1st couple that i looked at and thought id upload.

hope you enjoy




























some more









































































all comments welcome


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Stunning photos


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Looks like a very nice place to chill out!


----------



## gotamintvtr (Sep 25, 2006)

yeah sure is. 2 weeks of litteraly chilling on sunbed and in the warm sea


----------



## 738ALR (Sep 8, 2009)

Which island - I was there in August.

Had the most amazing, relaxing time.

Would you go back??


----------



## gotamintvtr (Sep 25, 2006)

i was on kuredu 

yeah i would go back but try a different and smaller island.

kuredu was to big it had its own cab and its on trucks wich made it to commercialised.

would deff go back did consider it next year but im 22 and need to buy a house soon so thats more important at the mo


----------



## steve8582 (Jun 28, 2007)

Some good photos there :thumb:

I was in Kuredu last October, it was fantastic.


----------



## gotamintvtr (Sep 25, 2006)

i went in may finished a 5month course at work and flew out the next day so it realy worked out well


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

gotamintvtr said:


> i was on kuredu
> 
> yeah i would go back but try a different and smaller island.
> 
> ...


:thumb: Get the house and then have the holidays  I'm also 22 and just purchased my 1st house


----------



## gotamintvtr (Sep 25, 2006)

yeah the house is a deffinate just annoying how pricey it is where i live  i earn good money but it still aint easy with having two cars and loving holidays lol


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Nice photos.

We went to Meemu Atoll a few years ago and loved the fact that it was so small, whole island took only 15 mins to walk around, no carpet anywhere on the resort - so chilled it was untrue


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

gotamintvtr said:


> yeah the house is a deffinate just annoying how pricey it is where i live  i earn good money but it still aint easy with having two cars and loving holidays lol


I know wht you mean. Same with myself. Just sacrifice & ask yourself do you really need two cars etc?! I've been to Barbados this year and off to disney Florida next year so it can still be done


----------



## gotamintvtr (Sep 25, 2006)

yeah i liked not wearing shoes for 2 weeks. haha.

our island took about 40minutes to walk around


----------



## gotamintvtr (Sep 25, 2006)

W_VRS said:


> I know wht you mean. Same with myself. Just sacrifice & ask yourself do you really need two cars etc?! I've been to Barbados this year and off to disney Florida next year so it can still be done


ive resorted to only driving one car rarely when the weather is good. the other car is bit cheaper to drive to work and stuff


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice pics. I really wish me and the wife had done this holiday when we had the chance but went to Greece as a cheaper option and spent the left over on other stuff, hated every minute of Greece and as we now have 2 young chldren this kind of holiday is a way off in the future.


----------



## bluevortex (Aug 10, 2007)

We went to the sister island Komandoo last year for our honeymoon! It was really amazing however, next time I'd like to try a larger island like this one :thumb:


----------



## gotamintvtr (Sep 25, 2006)

we was going to upgrade to komandoo when we got there as a special offer but some told us it wasnt an upgrade just a smaller island


----------



## bluevortex (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah we were told that we could swap over to Kerudu at no extra cost for a couple of nights! komandoo was lovely, as we were on honeymoon we were after a smaller romanic island so we didnt bother


----------



## gotamintvtr (Sep 25, 2006)

yeah kuredu is ok if you want to meet loads of people and be busy. but to be honest at night it felt like you could be sitting in a luxury resort in spain or somewhere as it was so busy


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

I was there at the end of August past for our honeymoon in Dhonveli Island, fantastic place, took about 15 mins to walk around the whole Island. Not a road to be seen  Would love to go back.


----------

